

I want to find a co-founder using only my iPhone. - savestaff

Incredible ent web app startup looking for developer co-founder. Want to find him / her only using my iPhone.<p>See savestaff.blogspot.com for details!
======
tstegart
Oh stop giving the guy a hard time. Its an experiment. Experiments are meant
to be wacky. If it doesn't work, he'll try something else.

~~~
benjamincanfly
If it's an experiment, the site he links to doesn't add any details or explain
why it's challenging/wacky.

Edit: Actually - the site doesn't go into detail as to the nature of the app
he's trying to build, but it sounds like it might be some kind of mobile
staffing/placement service, i.e. something built for iPhones. If that's the
case, trying to find your co-founder by using your iPhone PRE-application
could possibly be used as a wacky little test case to prove the necessity of
the app you're looking to build.

------
HansF
Why?

~~~
swombat
You know, starting a successful company is far too easy. This is obviously an
attempt to make things a little harder.

Coming soon:

* I want to start a tech start-up without ever touching a keyboard

* I want to start a tech start-up from my bed

* I want to start a tech start-up with only stupid people

* I want to start a tech start-up on an Apple II

* I want to start a tech start-up with a bullet in my head...

~~~
olefoo
> I want to start a tech start-up with only stupid people

It's been done.

------
hoodq
First, sit in front of a large, high quality monitor attached to a web-enabled
computer and if possible, a keyboard. Next, bring up a browser and use the
top-right-most tip of your iPhone as a kind of "extended finger" to type on
that keyboard. The address you want is "www.sandmonkey.com." Its my personal
site. The content is my resume.

------
noodle
but...why? seems like it would be more of an inconvenience than anything to
restrict yourself to only using iphone.

------
comatose_kid
This is an intriguing idea. Location and keyword matches could make for a neat
iphone app.

------
savestaff
Web app is focussed on managing small business anytime, anywhere. This is an
experiment in present technology's ability to not only do a startup, but
manage it longer term from a mobile device. I want to walk the walk.

Looking for a co-founder who is equally interested in innovative mobile small
business web apps.

~~~
samwise
but if you are successful doesn't that demonstrate the uselessness of your yet
to be developed web app since you were able to accomplish the task without it?

~~~
savestaff
using an iPhone simply to find co-founder, not to build out the app

~~~
benjamincanfly
I think that's Samwise's point - if you can manage your own startup (i.e. find
and communicate with a co-founder) without the startup-management application
you're planning to build, it looks like you're shooting yourself in the foot -
unless the pre-app process is super difficult, a la infomercials that make
traditional can openers look unusable.

If I understand correctly, though, you aren't doing it as a marketing ploy,
you're doing it to find out for yourself just how difficult it is to manage a
small company without specialized mobile applications. My guess is you'll find
out that it isn't so hard, but I get what you're doing and it's kind of cool.

~~~
savestaff
To be clear: I am simply looking for my co-founder via my iPhone. I have no
allusions that I can actually do a startup in any capacity using only my
iPhone. Not a gimmick or ploy - but rather an earnest attempt to kick the
process of in the same spirit that actual web-app will operate in once
realized: on-the-go.

Today I posted the original post from the gym, responded from one office, read
and responded from the highway, more from another office, and now standing in
line for a Mexican salad. So, I'm happy that everybody has given me food for
thought and I didn't even need to open my laptop.

I currently view network cameras, access performance and employee data via
various sites and applications on my iPhone. Web App simply consolidates many
of those things into one easy format.

